# Big winds = Big Flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

High winds and dirty water is usualy the norm in April, and this year has been no exception. When the winds relax under 25 mph, it gives us just enough clear water on protected shorelines to scratch out limits of flounder. The weather during the last 2 weeks has been brutal for me, with several fronts hitting at just the wrong time to make a gigging trip worthwhile, and then a return to 25-30 mph SE winds the very next night. I have a policy with my customers that I wont leave the dock unless I think we have a good chance at getting a bunch of flounder. Winds over 25mph usually dont make for a good night of gigging. In these cases, I would rather reschedule the trip for a better night, than have a bad experience on someones first gigging trip.

*4/17/2014*
I had the Marshall D. group of four on the boat tonight including three 11-12 year old boys. Wind was East at 20mph with a driving misty rain as we left the dock. The tide was very high, and I knew it would be a challenge finding clear water to gig in tonight with the high winds. I went to the most protected area I know, and we were greeted with clear water and plenty of flounder. The fish were stacked up in shallow coves along the shoreline, and were leaving "beds" everywhere. The action was fast and furious for the boys, and we gigged a 20 flounder limit in under 2 hours. Most of the fish were 15-16", but we did stick four fish that pushed the 20" mark.

*Due to a last minute cancellation, I still have this Saturday night open (4/19). Winds are forecasted to be SE at 10-15, great weather for Rockport gigging.*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Gigging is great !!*

*4/18/2014*
I had the Casey I. group of four on the boat tonight, with their 11 and 13 year old boys. Winds were SE at 10 mph with a high tide. I went to the same shore that produced last night, and quickly found 4 nice flounder in the first five minutes. After the fast start, the water got a little dirty and the fish were spread out. We covered more ground tonight, but the fish were still hanging shallow along sand and oyster shell shorelines. We gigged our 20 fish limit in 2 1/2 hours plus 1 bonus sheepshead.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/19/2014*
I had the John S. group of three on the boat tonight. Wind was SE at 15-20 and the water was much dirtier than the previous two nights. Flounder were hanging on the edges of dirty/clear water changes, making for some challenging gigging. We worked through the tough areas, with plenty of fish that got away due to the dirty water. We ended with a 15 flounder limit in 2 hours of gigging. The fish were holding over soft mud bottom tonight in areas with abundant baitfish. One flounder even had a 5" croaker in his stomach, a good sign of things to come this summer.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

